# ACS assessment for Electronics & Communication engineer



## kmdzeeshan (Feb 17, 2014)

hello
i have a question for u guys.

I am about to begin my ACS Skills Assessment application. I ve completed Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication degree from India, which is a 4 year course. I have around 6.5 years work experience in software industry. I am planning to gets my skills assessed for "261313 Software Engineer". 

I have few questions regarding the category in which I ve to process my ACS application. 

Do I need to apply as ICT Major/ICT Minor or RPL. I ve completed few courses related to Computer Science and Software programming during my bachelor program.
Also i am currently Employed by a company in Australia for whom i was working even in India since 2010. So in order to gather employee reference letter should i be giving simply one letter for the entire duration in the company (2010-till date) or should i show my India experience separate from my Australian experience (So i can get more points on my skill migration points for Australian experience)


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

kmdzeeshan said:


> hello
> i have a question for u guys.
> 
> I am about to begin my ACS Skills Assessment application. I ve completed Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication degree from India, which is a 4 year course. I have around 6.5 years work experience in software industry. I am planning to gets my skills assessed for "261313 Software Engineer".
> ...


I am also Electronics and Communication engineer from Pune University.
I was assessed as follows

Your bachelor of engineering from Pune university completed on XXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing.

My occupation code is 263111

You can one reference letter with break up of your work in India and Australia or create two.

Amit


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi kmdzeeshan, 

I would recommend to apply in the "General Skills" category first. The assessor will determine whether your bachelor degree is an ICT major / ICT minor / unrelated degree. Since you have more than 6 years of work experience you may also qualify for RPL. If the assessor finds that your degree has an insufficient amount of ICT content, s/he will allow you to switch to RPL - you only need to pay an additional fee of 50AUD and complete a project report. See: RPL FAQ

I'm not sure how DIBP assesses distance work from India. Who is listed as the employer - the Indian or Australian company? If you can afford it w.r.t. points I would probably claim the entire period as overseas experience...

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

amitk0703 said:


> I am also Electronics and Communication engineer from Pune University.
> I was assessed as follows
> 
> Your bachelor of engineering from Pune university completed on XXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing.
> ...



How many years will be considered in that senario ?
will ACS deduct 4 years or 2 years?


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> How many years will be considered in that senario ?
> will ACS deduct 4 years or 2 years?


In general sense 4 years will be deducted but its generally on a case to case basis.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi rizvee.muktadir, 

there are two scenarios with an ICT major - depending on whether your subjects are closely related (= -2 years) to your nominated ANZSCO code or not (= -4 years). Check the ANZSCO code descriptions. Underneath each code you find a list of strongly related subjects. If you compare those to your curriculum you should get a good indication of how many years you will "lose".


----------



## kmdzeeshan (Feb 17, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> I am also Electronics and Communication engineer from Pune University.
> I was assessed as follows
> 
> Your bachelor of engineering from Pune university completed on XXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing.
> ...


Hi Amit,

Thanks for your response. Have another question.The occupation code 263111 seems to be closely associated to my bachelors degree(Electronics and communication) for ACS to certify as ICT major.But my work seems to be more in line to occupation code 261313 as i am a software tester by profession.

What do i reckon i apply for ? As occupational ceiling seems to be open for occupation code 263111 still.


Regards,
Zee


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Zee, 

you need to think a bit strategically here and check the ACS Summary of Criteria, ANZSCO Code Descriptions and Skills Assessment Guidelines in detail. 

Check if your bachelor degree qualifies for ICT major (cf. _Skills Assessment Guidelines_ page). If it does, either 2 years (for a closely related nominated occupation) or 4 years (for a not closely related nominated occupation) will be deducted. You can find a list of closely related subjects for each ANZSCO code in the _ANZSCO Code Descriptions_. If you nominate 263111 they will probably "deduct" 2 years of work experience, if you nominate 261313 it would be 4. So, 263111 would be better IF your job had sufficient tasks/responsibilities that are related to 263111. If you planned and tested network infrastructure that would probably be fine. If you were a manual tester for office software, then probably not. Note that ACS (and DIBP) consider 20+hrs/week as full-time, so it would be sufficient if half your work is networking related.


----------



## kmdzeeshan (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the insight. I feel a bit confident now. May be i need to think a bit before i apply for ACS skill assesment.


----------



## kmdzeeshan (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello again ,

Based on my above thread posted few days back ,I made a decision and lodged an ACS assessment for the skill code 263111(computer network and systems engineer) as I was a electronics engineer graduate working in an IT job and my requirements for ICT major matched my bachlors degree requirement.I then took efforts to prepare my job reference letters matching the job description of this skill code.But today I was disappointed getting this response from ACS.

"The skill assessment has been assessed as*NOT*closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.

The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 263212."

The recommended ANZSCO is not even listed under SOL. I have 30 days now to reply to the assessor.My job reference letter also had responsibilities that I could use for ANZSCO code software engineer 261313.Can I now reply to ACS to assess my application for 261313 instead?

Pls guide me to go about my case.

(I have completed Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication degree from India, which is a 4 year course. I have around 6.5 years work experience in software industry.)


----------



## kmdzeeshan (Feb 17, 2014)

nika,

Could you pls reply to try last post on my thread here.Need some urgent help


----------



## shahid.jabbar (May 11, 2014)

Hi , i have valid ACS results until 2015 . First time it was evaluate in 2010 and expired in 2011 , then applied again in 2013 and now it is valid until 2015 . But it has evaluated my experience from 2008 to 2011 which is 5 years . Now i have extra 3 years experience and want to take advantage of 8 years . Can anyone let me know do i need to do ACS assessment again or can i use my existing ACS which includes 5 years experience . 
For 5 year there are 10 points , and for 8 years there are 15 points .

Please advise


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi guys

Can you please post how many subjects you have related to computer ...

i have these in mine DMC's

Fundamental on information technology

Computer programming via C/C++ 

Business systems

Operation research

Microprocessor

Software lab

Advanced microprocessor

Computer lab

Artificial intelligence

Computer networking

Computer architecture


----------



## omnishu (Feb 21, 2016)

kmdzeeshan said:


> Hello again ,
> 
> Based on my above thread posted few days back ,I made a decision and lodged an ACS assessment for the skill code 263111(computer network and systems engineer) as I was a electronics engineer graduate working in an IT job and my requirements for ICT major matched my bachlors degree requirement.I then took efforts to prepare my job reference letters matching the job description of this skill code.But today I was disappointed getting this response from ACS.
> 
> ...


@kmdzeeshan,
Hope you are doing well.
I too have B.Tech in electronics and communication and software engineering work exp(4 years)
Can you guide me through with your advise ?


----------



## omnishu (Feb 21, 2016)

*Need information*



kmdzeeshan said:


> Hello again ,
> 
> Based on my above thread posted few days back ,I made a decision and lodged an ACS assessment for the skill code 263111(computer network and systems engineer) as I was a electronics engineer graduate working in an IT job and my requirements for ICT major matched my bachlors degree requirement.I then took efforts to prepare my job reference letters matching the job description of this skill code.But today I was disappointed getting this response from ACS.
> 
> ...


@kmdzeeshan,
Hope you are doing well.
I too have B.Tech in electronics and communication and software engineering work exp(4 years)
Can you guide me through with your advise ?


----------



## omnishu (Feb 21, 2016)

*Need information*

@kmdzeeshan,
Hope you are doing well.
I too have B.Tech in electronics and communication and software engineering work exp(4 years)
Can you guide me through with your advise ?


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

*Need Help for applying PR*

Hi Friends, 

I'm electronics and communication engineering student from Anna University. Since I don't have enough money to process via agent i'm planning to apply by myself. Please help me to clarify my doubts 


1. Can anyone guide me some link to process my PR? will it create any problem without applying via agent? can anyone advise me australian migration lawyer or agent who does PR process for 2,000$? 

2. I have done Electronics and communication engineering student from Anna university, chennai and working in software company from Jun 19th 2006 to till date - totally 9.11 months

my experience details:

1. june 19th 2006 to 13th may 2015 - IT exp in india - 8.10 years
2. 13th may 2015 to 13th may 2016 - IT exp in Australia - 1 year

3.Will my degree is considered as ICT major/ICT minor, how many year will be deducted?
4.How can i prove them as ICT major so that they can deduct only 2 year exp
5.I have done computer courses from mar 2006 to jun 2006, will it be consider as 3 months exp so that i can put my experience as 9 years and can claim 10 points even if they deduct 4 years. 
6. I'm scared if my company send me back to india if they come to know that i'm doing my visa process so please help me if i can produce my work experience without their knowledge. 
7. My husband lost job in India in 2014 from IT company due to recession, he was working as Software test manager. He is not getting any job with dependent 457 visa. I'm thinking if we do PR, is it possible to get any job in IT company? 

Quick response is appreciable!!!!


----------



## shashankumar2812 (May 9, 2015)

economicalindian said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can you please post how many subjects you have related to computer ...
> 
> ...




I have following subjects in my grad(Electronics and Communications) and I am working as a Software Tester for past 5 years. Could you please comment if I may be eligible in ACS assessment? I have included Communications subjects too(not sure if they will assess it against 261314 Software Tester). Please suggest if I can apply with some other job code:


Information technology
Computer programming languages lab
Switching theory
Digital Electronics Lab
Data Structure using C
Data Structure Lab
Microprocessors and Applications
Microprocessor Lab
Digital communications
Communications lab
Optical Fiber Communication
Communication Lab. – III
Satellite Communication
Wireless Communication
Data Communication Networks
Reliability and Quality Management


----------



## ExpatFromIndia (May 20, 2016)

kmdzeeshan said:


> hello
> i have a question for u guys.
> 
> I am about to begin my ACS Skills Assessment application. I ve completed Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication degree from India, which is a 4 year course. I have around 6.5 years work experience in software industry. I am planning to gets my skills assessed for "261313 Software Engineer".
> ...



I have a similar profile, so just editing the question as per me:


I also want to go for ACS Skills Assessment application. I ve completed Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication degree from India, which is a 4 year course. I have 5+ years work experience as Software Test Engineer. I am planning to get my skills assessed for Software Tester (ANZSCO Code: 261314). 
Do we have any other Skill Assessment Authority in Australia too?
I have few questions regarding the category in which I ve to process my ACS application. 
Do I need to apply as ICT Major/ICT Minor or RPL. I ve completed few courses related to Computer Science and Software programming during my bachelor program.
List of subjects I had related to ICT is as follows(Not sure how many of these will considered for assessment)

Information technology
Computer programming languages lab
Switching theory
Digital Electronics Lab
Data Structure using C
Data Structure Lab
Microprocessors and Applications
Microprocessor Lab
Digital communications
Communications lab
Optical Fiber Communication
Communication Lab. – III
Satellite Communication
Wireless Communication
Data Communication Networks
Reliability and Quality Management
Digital Image Processing


----------



## VolunteerMan (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello
My scenario is this; I finish my masters of information technology in Australia, after a month I come back to my country. Then I have a volunteer work as Software Engineer in a certain school. My question is am I qualified to be assess by ACS and have a positive feedback even my work after post graduate is volunteer work with pay but no tax declation? Do I need to present tax declaration? Thanks


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

@kmdzeeshan

Hi there,

Could you please let me know names of courses you have studied in your Bachelors? As I am Electronic Engineer too & want to compare my courses with you.

Thank You


----------



## Vahuja (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi, i would like to have some clarity on the following points; 
1) Do i need to give statutory declaration stating that i am not in Australia , to prevent GST even if i am in india currently

2) Do we need to scan and give ielts score or it need to be send directly through centre? Someone please help me on the cited doubts!! Regards, VA


----------



## anthriksh (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi

If i have 12.5 years of work exp in IT with electronics and telecom engineering , will they consider only last 10 yrs of work to deduct based on ICT major ?


----------



## tssanjayraju (Oct 7, 2017)

*ACS assessment for not closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code.*

Hi Guys,

I am in same situation with BE (Electronics and Communication) fulltime degree. I have 7.6 year of experience. I applied for ACS assessment for ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer) and got the response from ACS as below: 

Your skills assessment has been assessed as NOT closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code.

The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for the following ANZSCO codes: 
262113 (Systems Administrator); 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)

Well I actually worked as developer for all my experience and same is reflected in my experience letters too and i cannot show the relevant experience for network engineer or system administrator. I think by comparing the transcript of my engineering (Electronics and Communications) ACS has recommended me the above ANZSCO code.. 

Can someone help me to understand, if i reject the recommendation of ACS and ask them to still finalise my current ANZSCO code (261312 (Developer Programmer)), will they give negative assessment saying I am not suitable for migration ? or will they just deduct 4 years(ICT major not closely related) or 6 years(ICT Minor not closely related) from my experience from starting.

Even if they deduct 6 years max, I am Ok with experience points for my latest 1 year in australia which will give me 5 points.

Please help me with guidance.


----------



## tssanjayraju (Oct 7, 2017)

*ACS assessment for NOT closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code.*

Hi Guys,

I am in same situation with BE (Electronics and Communication) fulltime degree. I have 7.6 year of experience. I applied for ACS assessment for ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer) and got the response from ACS as below: 

Your skills assessment has been assessed as NOT closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code.

The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for the following ANZSCO codes: 
262113 (Systems Administrator); 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)

Well I actually worked as developer for all my experience and same is reflected in my experience letters too and i cannot show the relevant experience for network engineer or system administrator. I think by comparing the transcript of my engineering (Electronics and Communications) ACS has recommended me the above ANZSCO code.. 

Can someone help me to understand, if i reject the recommendation of ACS and ask them to still finalise my current ANZSCO code (261312 (Developer Programmer)), will they give negative assessment saying I am not suitable for migration ? or will they just deduct 4 years(ICT major not closely related) or 6 years(ICT Minor not closely related) from my experience from starting.

Even if they deduct 6 years max, I am Ok with experience points for my latest 1 year in australia which will give me 5 points.

Please help me with guidance.


----------



## tech88 (Sep 25, 2017)

tssanjayraju said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in same situation with BE (Electronics and Communication) fulltime degree. I have 7.6 year of experience. I applied for ACS assessment for ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer) and got the response from ACS as below:
> 
> ...


Did you initially apply for RPL or a regular ACS assessment?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

tssanjayraju said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in same situation with BE (Electronics and Communication) fulltime degree. I have 7.6 year of experience. I applied for ACS assessment for ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer) and got the response from ACS as below:
> 
> ...


As per my experience with this, my code was recommended to change from System Analyst to Support Engineer. They said my education was no issues but the experience can be claimed only after 2017. So I had a chance of changing as per recommendation or losing the experience.

I went for changing to support engineer (Bad decision) and got 15 points for my degree and 10 points for experience. They deducted close to 2 years from my overall eligible experience (considered eligible after December 2009 while experience overall was from Apr 2007 to July 2017). Hope this helps.

You would still have 30 days to respond before accepting/rejecting the offer. So do some research on the state government websites with regards to the codes which ACS are recommending. Based on that you can take a call.


----------



## Quizzity (Nov 23, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> As per my experience with this, my code was recommended to change from System Analyst to Support Engineer. They said my education was no issues but the experience can be claimed only after 2017. So I had a chance of changing as per recommendation or losing the experience.
> 
> I went for changing to support engineer (Bad decision) and got 15 points for my degree and 10 points for experience. They deducted close to 2 years from my overall eligible experience (considered eligible after December 2009 while experience overall was from Apr 2007 to July 2017). Hope this helps.
> 
> You would still have 30 days to respond before accepting/rejecting the offer. So do some research on the state government websites with regards to the codes which ACS are recommending. Based on that you can take a call.


Hi Ravi,

What will happen if we reject the ACS recommendation?
Will I be given Negative assessment?


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

amitk0703 said:


> I am also Electronics and Communication engineer from Pune University.
> I was assessed as follows
> 
> Your bachelor of engineering from Pune university completed on XXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing.
> ...


Hello Amit,

are you active here? I hope you respond.

Even I am E&TC Engineer from Pune university and want to apply for job code 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer. Had a query regarding assessment. I hope you reply!

Thanks and Regards,
R


----------



## nitsjits26 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi,
I have a bachelor's degree in Electronics and Communication and 5.6 years of experience as an application developer in IT industry. Most likely ACS will deduct 4 years of experience if i apply as Software Engineer (261313). Can i apply for "Computer Network and Systems Engineer" (263111) as this is closely related to my qualification ? Also, the cutoff for this skill set is less. Please suggest.

My Overall Score excluding ACS: 65 (Age: 30, Education:15, PTE:20, Exp : 0 (after 4 yrs deduction))


----------



## nitsjits26 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi,
I have a bachelor's degree in Electronics and Communication and 5.6 years of experience as an application developer in IT industry. Most likely ACS will deduct 4 years of experience if i apply as Software Engineer (261313). Can i apply for "Computer Network and Systems Engineer" (263111) as this is closely related to my qualification ? Also, the cutoff for this skill set is less. Please suggest.

My Overall Score excluding ACS: 65 (Age: 30, Education:15, PTE:20, Exp : 0 [after 4 yrs deduction])


----------

